# First attempt at convict breeding



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

So lets make sure I'm on the right path. Everything I've read basically says give con's clean water and you will have babies, but I like being a little more thorough.
I put 6 con's less thes 2" in a 30g tank and a paired formed. Removed the other 4. 
My main question is that now they seem confused at the lack of other fish with them, but they should resume activities after they settle back down correct? Or will the lack of fish keep them timid? My male hides in a cave now but the female is still as friendly as ever. If I put my face to any side of the glass she will swim over towards me as fast as possible, kinda funny lol.
Tank stats are 36x12x18 I believe, AC50 (if I remember right) , sand substrate, one flat rock, lava rock with caves, pH averages 7.7 a little high I know but they should be used to it by now, and a-0, trites-0, trates- 0-5 or so, temp around 76-78 F. Sound good?


----------



## vodoochild (Feb 26, 2011)

when i moved my cons out of the 75gallon into a 30long they hidefor like 2 weeks. it took another2 weeks for them to spawn again. when they where in the 75 they spawned every 2 weeks like clockwork, and pushed every fish in the tank in the corner, crazy lil fish. now the have some fry and everything is back to normal.i added some 6 buenos aries tetras as dithers.just give them time and they will spawn. here is a pic of them in the 75 gallon.


__
https://flic.kr/p/6120861145


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

Well I noticed I've had a very aggressive female the last few days. The males been hiding behind the heater. So I looked for eggs but didn't see any. Today I was just sitting on the couch but looked in from an odd angle and to my surprise EGGS!! woo hoo lol
First time ever for me  They are inside of a piece of lava rock. Looks to be around 50 (rough estimate) and they are clear.
If I remember right clear are unfert??
I'm excited though. It means patience paid off. If these dont hatch I know they'll try again soon.


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

Update: I noticed the egga are tanish yesterday. Also woke up this morning to no eggs. Realized that she had moved them last night. Shes still super aggrrssive. I had to remove the dad two days ago.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

you dont have to really try to breed cons.. they will do it all on their own.. wether you want them to or not they will breed constantly


----------



## AmishDude (Apr 5, 2011)

Just a quick note, no need for another thread on this.
I was doing my WC today, noticed momma (from a previous spawn) and a brute of a pinkie hanging out in a flowerpot together. DidnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t think too much of it as other fish would swim by and not get chased away.
Expletive deleted, there was a fuzzy blackish blob in the back of the flowerpot....
Just what I wanted to NOT happen. Finally down to the last dozen from the last spawn, and here come more!
GAH!
Expletive deleted.
Seriously, they will just do it when they feel like it - regardless of tank mates.
Its fun to watch for the first time, then its just a hassle.

I'm REALLY hoping the fry all get picked off by the other cons in the tank.


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

Lol well im going through the fun part now 
So interesting to watch


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

lol...gave my cons to a buddy.... almost completely different enviro...they spawned in the first week....and still at it.


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

So its been a few days almost a week since I first noticed the eggs and still no wigglers.
Should I remove the eggs or do they need more time?


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

They will deal with the eggs if they aren't fertile.


----------



## AmishDude (Apr 5, 2011)

HAH!
Apparently they take care of the fry as well!
:lol:

Kinda sad to see them go, BUT just a few less 70ish mouths to feed.


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

I have swimmers as of last night.
Does the mom take the food down to them??


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

no feed crushed up flakes ground them up real fine.. they'll get them... they dont eat right away until they absorb their yolk sack completely.. i feed fry anyways just in case usually once i see the yolk sack is gone... you will see poo thats a sure indicator they are eating


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

should I go with a sponge filter instead of my HOB


----------



## cichlidfan16 (Sep 22, 2011)

Either get a sponge filter or get an intake sponge to put over you HOB intake. Yeah just crush up flakes for the fry, they'll eat them, they are like a pack of pirahnas when they start realizing it's feeding time, I also give my fry frozen baby brine shrimp, they love it.


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

Thanks guys for all your help


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

soo oops lol
I guess Im in the club now...
I have swimmers and now ANOTHER batch of eggs

I completely see what everyone was talking about...
anybody want some cons :lol:


----------



## south amarican ciclids (Oct 20, 2011)

i cant remerber if *** got 2or3 baches of fry in about 5months no servivers. got the first bach verry fast i was so happy now their just ubnoxious the udults killd 2 out of my 6 ciclids


----------



## south amarican ciclids (Oct 20, 2011)

update 1 more bach 1 more dead green terror


----------

